# newborn kid not nursing...please help!



## romanad (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi, my goat had her kids (2 of them) yesterday evening around 5:30. Everything went fairly well, they seemed warm and had nursed when I left them with mom for the night. 

Today, I have seen the little boy nurse, very briefly and only on one side, but I have seen him do it, but I was out there for a very long time and I haven't seen the girl nurse. It looks to me like the mom is trying to get her to nurse. I did see her poop and pee, but being out there for so long, I just can't believe she hasn't nursed in all the time I've been with them. 

I tried putting her up to the teat, tried actually pointing the teat to her mouth, but she won't take it. I think the mom's udder feels tight. I'm not really sure what to do. When I put the boy up to her, he nurses, the girl just won't. I'm not sure what to do. Any ideas? Thanks! This is my first kidding :help:


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

Dont be afraid to get firm with the babies we actually had a doeling this year who would not eat so we ended up bottle feeding her however she has to get her colostrum so open her mouth make suckling noises and put the teat in her mouth try nuzzling her bum with your hand like a momma doe would. Thats what we did with the boys when they wouldnt nurse however im gonna leave the rest to the more experienced gals and gents


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you taken a temp? Her temp should be between 101.5 to 103.5. If it is below 100, you need to warm her up and that would be why she isn't interested in eating. I would also give her a B-Complex shot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree,open the kids mouth and squirt a little bit of milk in her mouth, stimulate her by tickling her tailhead area. If she won't nurse, after a few tries, get a syringe and milk some into the sringe(no needle) then, give it very slowly at the back corner of the mouth, give very slowly with breaks, place your index finger in the kids mouth mimicking a teat and push your finger in and out to stimulate suck reflex, as you are squeezing milk in the mouth. As soon as you get reflex, try her again on momma, open her mouth over the teat, squirt just a little in her mouth, release her and tickle tailhead area., point her towards the teat gently and tickle, repeat if necessary. 

But first get a temp. If she is sub warm her up to at least 100 degree's before feeding.


----------



## romanad (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you so much. I've been in and out. I'm going to take her temp and try getting some milk in her. Quick question: how long should they nurse at a time? The little boys seems to chew at it for a few seconds and then he's back off. Is this the normal way baby goats nurse?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They usually do small frequent feedings.


----------



## romanad (Sep 22, 2012)

Temp. is 102.3. The boy has been doing small feedings but not frequent. I milked the mama some to relieve her very full, hard udder. I got some in her with the syringe. I was trying to get the sucking reflex, but I'm so clumsy at this. She was screaming like crazy. I kept going and I got more into the boy too, as I don't think he's trying often enough. Before I left they were both bumping mama and trying to nurse, but the girl seemed to be having trouble getting it into her mouth. 

At least I did get some in them, and I think they both got a little on their own, and mama feels a little better. I'm hoping they catch on soon, but I'm going to have a go at it again in the morning if I don't see them nursing. 

Thank you for the responses.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is momma's teat extra big in size, are the kids having a hard time getting their mouth over it? If so, you may want to bottle feed mommas milk to them for a little while, until they are able to do it on their own. Unless the teat won't change in size and to big for them to latch on. Check their tummy's, are they full, if so, they are OK.
If momma is extra full in udder, you can milk some out(feed to her babies) and by doing this, the teat may get a bit smaller in size. Continue to allow them to nurse if they can. 
Check for congested or mastitis udder in case, how does the milk look? 

Glad you used the syringe method and got some into them that way.

If they are chewing at it, they most likely aren't nursing, usually you will see wagging tails, when they are getting milk.

Glad temp is normal


----------



## romanad (Sep 22, 2012)

toth boer goats, the milk looks and smells good to me. I don't see anything that looks like signs of infection. She still feels tight to me, but not as tight as she did. I felt both babies tummies and they felt round. I've been watching them a lot during the day, and today I saw them bopping her int he udder more and acting more interested. The girl is now nursing for longer periods of time, while the boy seems to go on and off quickly but more frequently. 

I got a little more milk in them last night, but today they are looking like they are getting it. Now I don't now what an empty udder looks like, but should I expect them to empty it? The udder still looks big, round, and full. It doesn't have that basketball feel anymore, but I am worried they aren't taking enough. Do I need to worry about mastitis even if the kids are now nursing her? 

Thanks!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sometimesit take a while fo rhtem to get it...its good you jumped right in to be sure they got what they need..watch tummies..if either are sunken in or feel squishy they are not eating enough....If mom is very full...milk her out some...she will always save some back for her kids..some of our gals need to be milked as they feed there kiddos for a time..just until kids begin to drink larger amounts...If you milkedher first day milk and still have some..freeze it for future use.. : ) that gold in milk form : ) colostrum is great to keep on hand..even day two is still good..: )


----------



## romanad (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks, happy bleats! Good to know I'm on the right track. I think I will milk her just a bit to get her a little softer. So if I freeze it, I can save it for future babies, or can my family drink it? Lol, sorry, I know it sounds silly, this is just all new to me. Will what I milk now save until next year's kidding if I freeze it?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

colostrum taste pretty nasty : ) I would save it for future use..in case you get a new baby and need it..it can save for several months...I save a little from each of my does..and when we kid the next season I begin switching it out...it comes in handy when mom cant or wont feed right away...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, milk mom a bit more, so she is more comfortable and she doesn't get mastitis. Keep an eye on her, the kids are to young yet, to milk her down enough.

The tummies, if they are nursing frequently, will always feel like something is in there. If they are not full or at least have something in there, they are not getting enough.
That is when you must intervene.

You are doing a great job


----------



## romanad (Sep 22, 2012)

happy bleats, I think I read somewhere it didn't taste good, but I couldn't remember for sure! I'll put some aside for the future kids.

toth boer goats, thanks! I'm trying to do the best that I can even though I feel so clueless! I'm sure it gets easier the more you do it. Thankfully they seem to be doing so much better and they have nice, round little tummies now. I really think I should have stepped in sooner than I did, but I kept thinking they would just get it and nurse on their own. At least I know it for next time!

Thank you all so much for your help! This has been (and continues to be) quite an adventure.


----------

